# Randy Colby, CPC-A, Indianapolis, IN



## randycolby (Jun 8, 2010)

Greetings,  I have recently completed my CPC-A certification and am looking for a position in the greater Indianapolis, IN metropolitan area.  In addition to coding work, I am interested in simply getting my foot in the door into the medical arena in some capacity.  Thanks so much for any consideration.

Randy A. Colby
119 Smith St.
Pittsboro, IN 46167
(317)313-3523
randy @ randycolby.com  (blanks inserted to avoid email harvesting)


OBJECTIVE

•	To secure a stable future through skill development and advancement in the Medical Coding and 
Billing industry.   
•	To sharpen my skills and knowledge throughout ever-changing technology and medical practices.

QUALIFICATIONS

•	Current member in good standing with the AAPC who is CPC-A certified with an 84% on the exam.  
•	Completed Anatomy from the AAPC with a 93%, Medical Terminology also with a 93%, and 
CPC certification training with a 91%. 
•	Computer literate and web savvy.  I have extensive experience with Windows, and some experience with and working knowledge of Adobe Photoshop and Microsoft Word.  
•	Gravitate and excel in creativity.  I work consistently well with little or no supervision and can also work well as part of a team.   

STRENGTHS

•	Advanced skills with editing, grammar, and the printed word.  
•	I gravitate in my thinking towards the bigger picture.  I do well with seeing abstract connections and 
piecing together a larger whole.
•	Strong and careful attention to detail.
•	Independent, but not afraid to ask for opinions or help when necessary.
•	Teachable, malleable and willing and enthusiastic to learn new skills
•	Creativity, brainstorming, and reformulating ideas. 

EXPERIENCE

•	I have just completed CPC training and have received my CPC-A certification.  
•	Worked as a transcriptionist dealing with medical conference material.
•	Extensive data entry experience both online and remotely.
•	Customer service experience with several companies including Advanced Distribution, Karpata, and DHL.
•	I would love the chance to work with your company here in Indianapolis and welcome the opportunity to further my skills in the Medical Coding and Billing industry.



EDUCATION

•	Graduated from Homestead High School with a high school degree.  
•	General education courses at IPFW (Indiana University/Purdue University Fort Wayne).  
•	Completed Anatomy, Medical Terminology, and CPC certification preparation courses directly from the AAPC.  I have recently received my CPC-A with an 84% on the exam the first time through.


----------

